# I can make you a pipe out of that CHEAP



## trypn07 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey im new here and just saying hi and all. Im 19 from NYC (hit me up) and besides loving this shit i also build pipes. I can make anything. You can send me anything and ill make a pipe out of it. Ive done ipods/ toys/ perfume bottles/ ect. here look. well hit me up


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 20, 2008)

can you get a good rip from the ipod. thats fucking insane man. props


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2008)

But are you good enough to have the ipod still work after you add the pipe materials thats the question


----------



## pilot85 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow thats pretty impressive


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2008)

If you need ipods let me know I got a few dozen working and just shells lol


----------



## Everready (Mar 21, 2008)

I can make pipes from fruit. I can turn a fork into a vaporizer. You have some catching up to do to Macgyver it to my lvl.

Welcome to the site! I like your stuff though, custom pipes are cool.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 21, 2008)

I made a killer pipe out of a piece of dried up dogshit


----------



## firebrand18rjr (Mar 21, 2008)

i think ive smoked a dogshit pipe before. only st bernards and pitbulls have the dank bomb logs!!


----------



## JomoAndTheSmoothies (Mar 22, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> I made a killer pipe out of a piece of dried up dogshit


Aha thats just hilarious


----------

